# Star San ?



## brudavis (Jan 14, 2012)

I have used bottles and am using Star San to sanitize. It says do not rinse but I have bubbles in bottles. I soaked bottle in solution for 5 mins. Is that enough time and do I need to worry about bubbles in bottles?

Thanks for the help.
Bruce


----------



## SarahRides (Jan 14, 2012)

They sell bottle trees that hold the bottles at an angle so it drains out. Also what you could do is take your dishwasher rack out and just use that to set them upside down to drain. I don't usually worry about a few bubbles, but if you let them set to dry, most of the bubbles are usually gone.


----------



## PCharles (Jan 14, 2012)

I rinse with boiling water after using starsan. Just set the bottle near by, put a funnel on it, pour in about 2/3 bottle of hot water, and drain. 

This may be overkill, but it provides me with peace of mind.


----------



## LanMan (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't Fear the Foam


----------



## daugenet (Jan 15, 2012)

the foam is your friend  more times than not I have bubbles in my bottles. There are some non-foaming sanitizers if the foam bothers you though.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Jan 15, 2012)

No worry about bubbles and I believe contact time needs to be only 3 minutes.


----------



## brudavis (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I was not worried about the foam just was not sure if I had to get it out or just let it dry.

Thanks again for the input.


----------

